# No Rinse Shampoos



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like CC's Show Off - but can't stand the smell!!!!! Does anyone else use anything else for quick in-between bath clean ups? 

I have been looking for Proline Self Rinse Plus - but can't seem to find it. 

Maybe there's something new out that I don't know about yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Proline is the best IMO.

I found it at Dogwise and Cherrybrook:

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=3CSH210

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...SE_PLUS_Shampoo


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

All Systems and Bio-groom have got this shampoo too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have 2 staples. The first is the Proline Selfrinse Plus (I order from cherrybrook). Dulite with water in a spray bottle and spray on mess, blot dry. I put the same mix in a tupperware bowl to dip feet in, blot, and blow dry. Great when I'm at a trial and constantly cleaning muddy feet. 
The other is GroomAid by Absolutely Natural. You have to order it from Absolutely Natural. It is very gentle and will, over time, remove stains (so long as you aren't re-staining the coat constantly).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809313


> I have 2 staples. The first is the Proline Selfrinse Plus (I order from cherrybrook). Dulite with water in a spray bottle and spray on mess, blot dry. I put the same mix in a tupperware bowl to dip feet in, blot, and blow dry. Great when I'm at a trial and constantly cleaning muddy feet.
> The other is GroomAid by Absolutely Natural. You have to order it from Absolutely Natural. It is very gentle and will, over time, remove stains (so long as you aren't re-staining the coat constantly).[/B]


Jackie, what is the diluation ratio on the Proline? I have it but have never diluted it!!! :brownbag:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A lot of proline and a little water LOL I never measure. Just ask anyone how I dilute my conditioner (a glob this big to this much water). I'd say I dilute it 2/3 proline, 1/3 water to 1/2 and 1/2. You don't need it full strength. It lasts longer this way, too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809325


> A lot of proline and a little water LOL I never measure. Just ask anyone how I dilute my conditioner (a glob this big to this much water). I'd say I dilute it 2/3 proline, 1/3 water to 1/2 and 1/2. You don't need it full strength. It lasts longer this way, too.[/B]


Many thanks, Jackie!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809313


> I have 2 staples. The first is the Proline Selfrinse Plus (I order from cherrybrook). Dulite with water in a spray bottle and spray on mess, blot dry. I put the same mix in a tupperware bowl to dip feet in, blot, and blow dry. Great when I'm at a trial and constantly cleaning muddy feet.
> The other is GroomAid by Absolutely Natural. You have to order it from Absolutely Natural. It is very gentle and will, over time, remove stains (so long as you aren't re-staining the coat constantly).[/B]



QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 24 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809325


> A lot of proline and a little water LOL I never measure. Just ask anyone how I dilute my conditioner (a glob this big to this much water). I'd say I dilute it 2/3 proline, 1/3 water to 1/2 and 1/2. You don't need it full strength. It lasts longer this way, too.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie...this is great to know!  You are such a wealth of knowledge...I love your post!!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What do you think of Bio-Groom Waterless Bath?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pro-line self rinse is the best!! I use it whenever we don't have a good vegetable sprayer and am always amazed at how white Casanova's face is once it dries. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you, Ladies. That's just what I needed!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't really like the Bio groom (the blue spray, right?). It left a residue on my dogs and I tend to use waterless shampoo frequently so that wasn't working for me. It also made a little suds which I didn't like.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Proline for 20 yrs. The best thing about it is the lack of fragrance after towel drying the mustache.
It helps keep bacteria from forming which can create more stain and that sour odor.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just ordered the Proline. I ordered it from Dogwise because the shipping and handling was cheaper than Cherrybrook.


----------

